# Yeah I know this sounds lame



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I just wanted to share that I wrote to Dr. Oz thorugh the Oprah website about our condition. How IBS-d creates mental problems or rather worsens them. I think maybe if they got enough mail regarding one of the world's most common gastro disorder, maybe they would do a show about it. Dr. Oz is amazing because he does research and creates different tests or experiments to see how to solve a medical problem or just to plain old investigate. haha. hopefully it can just become more spread and less of a humiliation, because I know you're all here, but I know NONE of you in real life. According to me, I am the only IBS-D person with anxiety and panic disorders in the world!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

No, I don't think you are lame - sorry, cos I'm a Brit and have never heard of this bloke. Just make sure, if they do do a programme - that it doesn't turn into some kind of freak show and that IBS is given the respect it warrants. Good luck - let us know how you go on and whether they do do a prog about it - I'd be interested.Sue


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I too have emailed Oprah and Dr. Phil about IBS. I try to mention this website but I always seem to forget the word 'group' and when you type in www.IBS.org you get some religious-sounding site. I think one of the problems with doing a talk show on this type of subject is that it would be near impossible to get anyone with a GI condition to volunteer to be on the show due to the stigma. I did suggest last time to Dr. Phil that I would like to see a guest such as Nancy Norton from IFFGD on the show- she is a patient advocate and I think she would do a great job of communicating the devastating effect that this type of condition has on us. Whether non-IBS people would try to understand and stop the stigmatizing is difficult to say but hopefully a few people would finally 'get it'.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think it sounds lame, but I think you should have mentioned IBS-A and IBS-C as well as IBS-D.


----------

